# Azoo CO2 regulator for $55.53 at AES! *gone*



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

$55.53! That's a deal!!

I just noticed this price on their web site. It's priced at $97 in their 2006 catalog. The Dr.'s had it on sale for months around $72. It's $90 now.

Azoo CO2 regulator. Part No. AZ19002 Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid: Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

wow that really is a deal! notice on thier page they sell just the regulator without the Solenoid for 99.95. Wonder if its some sort of mis print. Or hey maybe just a really good sale? who knows.... I would jump on it if I needed another though  I have one of these already and it has worked great for me.... though at the start i did have to raise the working pressure to get a steady bubble count. Ever since then it has worked perfect though


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is a great price on an excellent regulator! I like mine alot, set it and forget it!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Keefer posted this at PlantGeek so it's not a misprint. PlantGeek :: View topic - Azoo CO2 regulator for $55.53 at AES!


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

I am shopping for a regulator right now and this is by far the cheapest I have seen. With that Azoo regulator is there anything else I would need? I will get a 5 or 10 tank at Airgas probably. Is there tubing on that site that would work? What is the best C02 proof tubing? Hopefully I can still buy this in a couple of days.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just possibly a bubble counter if you so wish...and don't forget the check valve to protect the solenoid. =)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

lenosquid,
Don't get it at Airgas. Get it at Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com. They're in Miramesa, so the drive is going to be worth it.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Is this right about this unit, "needle valve that can release as little as 6 bubbles per minute "? Don't you need more than 6 per minute?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That just means you can slow it down that far and still have fairly regular bubble counts.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mira mesa...right down my alley. Cool thanks for that tidbit...once I get a reg I will go there and get a tank.

and check valve...does it matter where I would get one of those for the azoo reg? thanks for the info


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> That just means you can slow it down that far and still have fairly regular bubble counts.


D'OH! i was not thinking.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

lenosquid,
click my banner.

As for which one...they all use CGA 320 fittings. They're all good as long as that's what you get.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Just purchased the reg. For the check valve would I be able to get one from the beverage place in mira mesa? Thanks for the help...I know I will need more (maybe) once I start getting it set up.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I doubt you will find a check valve of the correct size at a beverage shop. Most of their lines are 1/4" and we normally run 1/8". 

I will have brass check valves back in stock next week.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Ill talk to you in about a week for a check valve.


----------



## Altum (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks like the ceramic diffuser has a check valve and bubble counter built in? Is anyone using this?
Medium Carbon Dioxide Diffusers


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Altum said:


> It looks like the ceramic diffuser has a check valve and bubble counter built in? Is anyone using this?
> Medium Carbon Dioxide Diffusers


Read This:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/9764-azoo-diffusor.html


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

is that really $55.53, if so how much for the shipping cost?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe about $10...I'm not sure at AES though. That's just a guess?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

still a good deal, i heard a lot of good things about this regultor, is it complete with solenoid cause i was confuse with the other one the $90 plus Regultor only


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea. Even Rex says this brand isn't as bad as JBJ/Milwaukee. lol.

PS: Clear your PM inbox.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

inbox clear


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Just an update to let you guys know the total was exactly $65.47 shipping to San Diego. I ordered it on 11/14 and got it today 11/20. Everything looks in order so I am happy with the order... the instructions are in both english and others... and the instructions are pretty basic.. plug and play  Now just need to get a tank and a check valve from rex and I am good to go...that and some CO2 tubing...Im sure I can find someone selling it here somewhere.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh man, I didn't know you were gonna get one! We're getting a group buy together with SCAPE to get the price even lower. =)


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

i definitely would have been down. I guess I gotta keep up on the SCAPE shenanigans! my loss.... but still a good deal. thanks for the late notice to make me feel bad  ha


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Think about it this way. You're paying just a little more...but you get the joys of injecting CO2 a month before we do. =)

How's that for compensation?


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Oh man, I didn't know you were gonna get one! We're getting a group buy together with SCAPE to get the price even lower. =)


What is SCAPE & where is the group buy for this?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

SCAPE = Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts.


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I just started looking into this whole pressurized thing, and price is a factor--this looks like a good deal, but I wanted to get a regulator that I could somehow rig to work on two aquariums. Any thoughts on how easy it would be to rig that up off of this Azzo regulator?


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

I can’t seem to find it for $55 anymore on the Aquatic Eco-systems anymore. Does anyone know why it’s not on there website anymore? Is it discontinued?

Lucky, I ordered mine 2 weeks ago for $55.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very well my be sold out!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes they are all gone, that was an old model, I guess the new ones will be in next month or two, but they will be around $109, don't know what the difference is, but I bet the one I got for $55 does the exact same thing.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good thing I snagged one of these. I’m not going pressurized just yet, but at half price it couldn’t be beat.


----------

